# Info on the Ontonagon



## UPJerry (Dec 14, 2006)

Disappointing to hear that you have so many ticks over there. I read once that ticks are much more common in the Lake Michigan watershed than the Lake Superior watershed. In the central U.P., my experience has seemed consistent with that in the last few years. I guess that is not the case farther west, or maybe this year is different?


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

I'm not sure but maybe being closer to wisconsin over here might play a part. Seems we are warmer earlier in the spring? Our winds have been totally different the past year. Most of the time it's been NW or north, but all winter it was a direct west wind which kept the lake effect down. Now we're getting winds from the NE more and more?


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Funny how they vary from spot to spot every year. In 05, my wife and I spent a week around kenton/BC and got mauled by them. In a few areas to the east, we saw none. I was in kenton for a week last summer and saw none.

I've never encountered any outside the western except for once in Seney when we hit them bad. But I've been there many other times and didn't see any. 

Never ran into them in the lower, but others say they're horrible down here.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Black Flies should be gone after tonight. We are getting a killing frost tonight in the western UP. Judging for last year after this we wont have any more.

Anyone else notice if a hard frost ends the cycle on them?


----------

